# Belize Sunrise - Long Exposure



## cgipson1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Three minute exposure on a Belize Sunrise.  Comments welcome!




Belize Sunrise Long Exposure by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mishele (Aug 26, 2012)

Me love some long exposure!!
[h=2][/h]Really nice shot, Charlie!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Why thank you, Mishele! It is not as pretty as your lovely flowers, but I do like it! It was a pretty morning!   I also have a lot of others that I shot normally.. will post some of those eventually, when I have to time to PP 'em!


----------



## mishele (Aug 26, 2012)

If I had a nomination left, I would nominate this for photo of the month. But I am all out...=) Great shot...I so want to be there!! You'll have to tell me about your trip.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 26, 2012)

mishele said:


> If I had a nomination left, I would nominate this for photo of the month. But I am all out...=) Great shot...I so want to be there!! You'll have to tell me about your trip.



Argghhhh.. no nominations left! O woe is me! lol! Thanks.. but if it is worth it, someone will nominate it.. or not!  I really do appreciate you saying that though! ( I think I had two nominations this month already anyway.. don't want to hog it all up!)

The trip.... hmmm, sunburn anyone! lol! How about snorkeling with seven sizable lemon sharks... all close enough to touch (couple of big turtles too!). Laying on a white sand beach... so mellow that nothing mattered... totally relaxed! How about fresh (FRESH) snapper and snook, prepared a variety of different ways? Green lushness, humidity from hell, and a smile and a laugh from everyone you meet?  I will go back!


----------



## Mach0 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice shot.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> Nice shot.



Thanks, bro! It was purty that morning!


----------



## sm4him (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh, wow, this is B. U. T. Full!!! (Sound it out, folks...  )

What to do, what to do....I DO have nominations left, but I swore I wouldn't nominate Charlie this month because he's bagged his limit.  On the other hand, this is drop-dead gorgeous.
But what if I nominate THIS and then he posts ANOTHER photo from the trip that's even MORE gorgeous???

Charlie, could you just refrain from posting any more gorgeous images until next Saturday?? Then we can start nominating you for September! :lmao:


----------



## timor (Aug 26, 2012)

Did you used a red filter ?


----------



## Markw (Aug 26, 2012)

Winner winner!  This is very, very nice.  Well done, my friend. 

Mark


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 26, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Oh, wow, this is B. U. T. Full!!! (Sound it out, folks...  )
> 
> What to do, what to do....I DO have nominations left, but I swore I wouldn't nominate Charlie this month because he's bagged his limit.  On the other hand, this is drop-dead gorgeous.
> But what if I nominate THIS and then he posts ANOTHER photo from the trip that's even MORE gorgeous???
> ...



hahaha.. I will see what I can do, Sharon! lol! I am glad you like it!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 26, 2012)

timor said:


> Did you used a red filter ?



No.. no red filter. The 10 stop ND filter I have is B&W's single coated 10 stop, and I have noticed that there is a red shift when using it. Makes for pretty sunsets / sunrises, doesn't it. All I did was a light sharpen, cleaned up a few glitches with heal, and gave it a few points of saturation. 

Here is the filter I used  Amazon.com: B+W 77mm ND 3.0-1,000X with Single Coating (110): Camera & Photo

I also added a 4 stop GND to cover the horizon, and get more detail in the foreground.  Amazon.com: B+W 77mm Grad ND 0.6-4X (502): Camera & Photo


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Markw said:


> Winner winner!  This is very, very nice.  Well done, my friend.
> 
> Mark



Mark, Thank you! I had a lot of fun with the D800 while in Belize... shot sunrises on 4 different mornings... every morning was different.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 26, 2012)

What's causing all the haloing on the left edge posts and the hut at the end?


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> What's causing all the haloing on the left edge posts and the hut at the end?



I noticed that.. and I am not sure. Just a standard three minute exposure.. no HDR, I didn't oversharpen, or mod it much! It was very windy.. and the breakers were kicking up to 2 and 3 feet. I think it might be mist from the breakers hitting the pier, with the sunlight lighting it up and causing the halo.... but not sure...


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bitter.. I rotated the image.. did a 100% crop.... and all of the posts are haloed... even the posts out under the "hut".... so it has to be mist or something, as I didn't touch any of those areas at all...


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm going to go out on the limb and say its mostly likely an artifact of the inferior sensors that Nikon puts in their cameras.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 26, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> I'm going to go out on the limb and say its mostly likely an artifact of the inferior sensors that Nikon puts in their cameras.



You know, Rex.. you might just be right! lol!


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 26, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> You know, Rex.. you might just be right! lol!



Oh lol...I was just being sarcastic but if you think so! XD


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 26, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uhhuh! lol! I was just agreeing with a disadvantaged Canon user... trying to make you feel better! I will say this.. just to help you, I would be more than willing to take that 1D off your hands so you won't have to suffer with it anymore... then I could justify getting an MP-E65 macro lens!


----------



## Markw (Aug 26, 2012)

+1!  

I wish Nikon would put something similar to the MPE-65 out.  Buuut, at a more reasonable distance, like a 105 or similar.

Better yet, I wish Sigma would.  At least then it would be at a semi-reasonable price, and still up to par with Nikon's m(i)cro lenses.  

Mark


----------



## yv0nne (Aug 27, 2012)

This is fabulous! I wish I was in Belize.


----------



## rokvi (Aug 27, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Three minute exposure on a Belize Sunrise.  Comments welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:hail:...:hail:


----------



## tirediron (Aug 27, 2012)

Who the <Hades> let you out of the CONUS? 

Really nice shot Charlie!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 27, 2012)

yv0nne said:


> This is fabulous! I wish I was in Belize.



Haha.. Yes, I wish I was still there also! It was very nice!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 27, 2012)

rokvi said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Three minute exposure on a Belize Sunrise.  Comments welcome!
> ...



I am glad you like it, Rokvi! Lovely place!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 27, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Who the <Hades> let you out of the CONUS?
> 
> Really nice shot Charlie!



Thanks John! I needed a vacation! Badly! Now I am all sunburned, and back at my desk... already starting to get cranky again! lol!


----------

